# Unknown farm near Chellaston



## fezzyben (Mar 7, 2008)

I visited this farm today with ashless after spotting it many times on my travels during work. Its in a sorry state especially the farm house where the first floor is nearly all caved in. pics are in no particular order.

team photo


----------



## ashless (Mar 7, 2008)

Just a couple of mine


----------



## no1rich (Mar 7, 2008)

Cool, looks like a strange place. !!!


----------



## smileysal (Mar 7, 2008)

Like this, love old farms. really like the outbuilding with the two arched windows and the arched door. and the animal pens. 

Any ideas on what animals were kept there? looks like either pigs, or chickens.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 7, 2008)

Some really nice photos there guys. I like farms myself, having been brought up in a farming community, so enjoyed seeing your report.


----------



## fezzyben (Mar 8, 2008)

I don't know what they used to keep there but looking at the pens it was more likely pigs. I have since managed to find out the farm is called Bird's nest farm


----------



## smileysal (Mar 8, 2008)

Cheers Ben. They probably went out of business when most of the pig farmers started raising free range pigs instead of keeping them in pens and sty's. The ones you see in the fields with the little shed like home running around.

Cheers again,

 Sal


----------



## fezzyben (Mar 8, 2008)

ahh yeah, asless and I were wondering why it had been abandoned, oh well he got some laughs when i screamed like a girl when an owl flew out at me


----------



## smileysal (Mar 8, 2008)

sorry for laughing but it did amuse me lol


----------



## fezzyben (Mar 8, 2008)

lol it does me looking back, I was walking through to was the bike was suspended and some pigeons made me jump so i stepped outside to get my breath back and this owl flew out at me.


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 8, 2008)

fezzyben said:


> I have since managed to find out the farm is called Bird's nest farm



That's a really nice name. 

Sorry about your scare with the owl.  It might have been trying to deflect you from it's nesting site...or maybe it was just as startled by you as you by it! 

It just occured to me looking at those styes again, that those would have been used for the sows when they had their young. I've seen many a litter of lovely little piglets in styes like that...and I've just had a bacon sandwich for lunch earlier! Now I feel bad!


----------



## johno23 (Mar 8, 2008)

fezzyben said:


> ahh yeah, asless and I were wondering why it had been abandoned, oh well he got some laughs when i screamed like a girl when an owl flew out at me



It sounded like fun,sorry I couldnt make this one,great pics as always guys,especially love the disguises in pic one


----------

